# US Gymnastics Team Sparkles!



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

As I was watching the US woman's gymnastics team last night, I tried to guess how many swarovski crystals were on their leotards! Turns out its 5000, and they get 20 leotards each! Wouldn't we all love to have landed that gig! 

Side note, one of the gymnasts, Laurie Hernandez, is from my town, trained at the same gym as my daughter! Woo hoo, go USA!

Gymnasts Bling It on With Almost 5,000 Crystals Per Leotard | NBC New York


----------

